

Android app to turn off annoying TVs via IR port - duncan_bayne
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pi.android.tvoff&hl=en

======
duncan_bayne
This isn't my app, but I wish I'd thought of it :) For years I've carried an
IR transmitter to turn off annoying TVs around me, but this app nicely
replaces that device in an even stealthier form.

------
incision
Now we just need an app turn off Android devices used by annoyingly entitled
people running this app.

Better yet, everybody just comport themselves like considerate adults in
public from the start.

~~~
duncan_bayne
"Entitled" is fast becoming a shut-down-the-debate keyword, like "denier".

Leaving that aside: there's nothing inconsiderate about refusing to be exposed
to a constant stream of distracting, unwanted, intrusive advertising.

Your understanding of consideration in this case is exactly inverted: it is
the advertisers who are rudely acting as though they are entitled to a share
of my attention. This app merely levels the playing field.

